

Oracle's Virtualbox.org down. - vilgax
http://www.websitedown.info/virtualbox.org

======
mrmagooey
I just noticed this whilst trying check the status of the booting in Mountain
Lion issue, which last time I checked was only fixed in SVN. Does anyone know
if that fix has been put into the main binary available on the site? Just
hoping to get back to using vagrant without fear of kernel panic.

~~~
xeno42
I'm using 4.2.2 on ML with Vagrant; been stable so far for me.

Latest version available for download here:
[http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-
storage/virtualbox/...](http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/server-
storage/virtualbox/downloads/index.html)

------
nilved
Is Hacker News just an aggregated website status page in 2012?

------
scottlinux
qemu.org down too

this is interesting...

<https://forums.virtualbox.org/>

SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]

Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.9.178.5' (110) [2003]

An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an
administrator if this problem persists.

